

Why gamers are a great fit at the gym - dikbrouwer
http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/14/health/video-gamers-bodybuilders-fitocracy/index.html

======
baddox
It seems like the argument boils down to "someone who can obsess over and get
really good at one thing can also do the same with another thing." Note that I
don't mean "obsess" to be pejorative.

